# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Selamat jalan Mas Ajik

## arungtasik

Innalillahi wa inna ilaihi rajiun. Telah berpulang ke Rahmatullah, kawan kita Zikra L. Anwar pada hari Sabtu 26 Mei 2018 pukul 20 malam tadi, dan akan dimakamkan pada hari ini di TPU Pondok Rangon pada oukul 10 pagi. Semoga amal inadah Mas Ajik selama hidupnya di dunia memperoleh ganjaran yang berlimpah, diamouni segala dosanya, dan mendapat tempat yang lapang di sisi Allah SWT. Amin ya Rabbal Alamiin.

----------


## mario

Amin YRA....

----------


## pieth

Selamat jalan om ajik , karya2 mu akan selalu dikenang.....
Semoga amal dan ibadah diterima di sisi NYA

----------


## TSA

Innalillahi wa innailaihi rojiun. 

Selamat jalan om Ajik.
Semoga diampuni segala dosa, diterima semua amal baik dan mendapat tempat terbaik disisiNya. Amin
Jasamu di Kois akan selalu dikenang. 

Tsa

----------


## ademilanforever

Innalillahi wa innailaihi rojiun....
semoga almarhum d berikan tempat yg terbaik di sisi Allah SWT... Amin YRA

----------


## Movenpick7

Walaupun tidak pernah kenal beliau personal, tp tetap turut berduka semoga amal ibadah beliau diterima di sisiNya.
Terima kasih om ajik untuk kontribusi dan sumbangsihnya untuk KOI’S dan koi Indonesia, Aminnnnn

----------


## h3ln1k

Innalillahi wa innailaihi rojiun. 

Selamat jalan om Ajik. Nggak nyangka secepat itu om meninggalkan dunia ini barusan ketemu pas asia cup, semoga khusnul khotimah diampuni segala dosa, diterima semua amal baik dan mendapat tempat terbaik disisiNya. Amin

----------


## Elecson

My deepest condolences. My thoughts and prayer are with you and your family at this difficult time. My good bless you and your family.

----------


## 3ud1

inalillahi wainnailahi rajiun

----------


## dTp

Inna lillahi wa inna ilaihi raji'un

----------


## beka

Innalillahi wa innailaihi roojiun....
Semoga almarhum di berikan tempat yg terbaik di sisi Allah SWT... Amin YRA

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Selamat Jalan om Ajik... Karya dan Persahabatan dengan om akan dikenang selamanya .. RIP

----------


## joshe

Selamat Jalan...kalo lihat thread2 lama sering lihat nick dan komentarnya pak Ajik Rafles..bener ya?
semoga amal ibadah diterima oleh NYA...Amin

----------


## LDJ

> Selamat Jalan...kalo lihat thread2 lama sering lihat nick dan komentarnya pak Ajik Rafles..bener ya?
> semoga amal ibadah diterima oleh NYA...Amin


bener om, ID Ajik Rafles

turut berduka cita sedalam2nya atas wafatnya almarhum, semoga keluarga yang ditinggalkan diberikan kekuatan.

----------


## Soegianto

Join Date

Inna lillahi wa inna ilaihi raji'un

Selamat jalan om ajik ....

----------

